# Japan tackle hunting



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Managed to get to several tackle sops whilst in Japan for christmas/new years for a family visit. One was the Shibuya Joshuya where I bought a C3000 Biomaster (Shimano) and braid for under $200 au and a heap of egi jigs for ika (ie squid jigs), average price $12. I then found a tackle shop in Nagoya where a purchased a japanese spec Shimano Sephia egi rod (~$120 au) for a complete squid fishing outfit.

The range of gear in Japan is mind blowing and very hard to gauge the range of reels/rods as there is so much more than here in Aus.

Looking forward to getting over this manflu I have ATM and the rain letting up so I can give the gear a workout


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its insane was flicking through the japanese daiwa catalogue from 2004 a few weeks ago, there is 5 times the range in products that are available in aus and most of what we get as "new releases" has been available o/s for years.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

KeyLargo1 said:


> Managed to get to several tackle sops whilst in Japan for Christmas/new years for a family visit.
> 
> The range of gear in Japan is mind blowing and very hard to gauge the range of reels/rods as there is so much more than here in Aus.


I strongly dislike you















;-)  ;-)
I don't think I could trust myself if I ever made it over there, don't think I would have any money left for a return flight :?.
Have seen a few photos of some of the shops there and it is astounding what they have in stock and the prices.
Don't suppose you have any photos of the inside of the stores, I need a tackle hit :shock: ;-)


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Apologies I don't have any photos of the stores. I could easily spend a couple of grand in these shops but I often have no idea what I am buying not being japanese (ie poor speaker and complete non reader). Thankfully I have had my wife, her brother or friends with me who do speak at least some English (my wife speaks fluent Japanese/Mandarin and English) along with me but none of them understand fishing terminology.

Nonetheless it is an awesome experience and anyone in Tokyo should get their asses to Shibuya in Central Tokyo where the Joshuya store is right next to the JR station and is three levels, their is also a Sansui shop nearby but it tends to be only limited very expensive, dedicated stock much of it for the domestic market over there.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Rightio - i might just have to go and have a poke around there tomorrow, got my eye on a megabass arms bc rod. (i will get some piccies for you buff  )


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I just put these into a PM for Pescado, but I'll put them up here. The best tackle shop in Tokyo is located in the snowboard district.

The ski/snowboard(sports store) area is located between Ogawamachi and Jimbocho subway stations in the Kanda district of Tokyo (about 10min walk west of Akihabara), along Yasakuni Dori(Yasakuni Street) and the small streets just off it. There are a few exits at Ogawamachi subway station, but get out at the Yasakuni Dori exit(B5). You can follow the map from Akihabara if you're game.

You can also get there via JR (Japan Rail, useful if you have a JR Railpass). Get off at Ochanomizu station at the east end of the station(not the Ochanomizu-bashi exit), and head south down Hongo Dori (it runs down the hill away from the river) until it hits Yasakuni Dori just near Ogawamachi subway station.

Cross to the south side of Yasakuni Dori, and then walk west along Yasakuni Dori, and within 50-60m you'll see some ski/snowboard shops


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm interesting!!!!!!! will be in tokyo on the 5th feb in that particular snowboard district, will check out that shop cheers koich........
then off the to hakuba for 12 days!!!!!! wonder what i need???? ;-) ;-) :twisted:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's also next to the musical instrument district too.

Mick, when you're in Hakuba, make sure you go to the pizza place in Goryu. It's on the main drag below the resort.

It's awesome.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

will check out the pizza mate, quite partial to a slice  ... staying in lodge windy in wadano area.....


----------

